# Your Best Pedal Purchase of 2010!



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We're 4 months into '10 and still using the '09 thread, thought I'd start a fresh one.

I bought some BYOC kits off Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.com and they arrived right at the turn of the new year. My favourite is the Leeds Fuzz, which is a clone of a Superfuzz, complete with mid-scoop switch. Nice tight fuzzy fuzz. I also bought a Large Beaver/Big Muff and built it up to Ram's Head specs, and wow now I know what all the buzz is about - it's nothing like a modern American Muff at all, much chewier and less spikey. Roaring!

I painted up the Leeds but haven't gotten around to the Beaver yet.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For me, it's a pair of Tubescreamers. I got a 1983 TS9 w/ the JRC4558 chip and newer TS9DX modded by Analogman. Both are fantastic pedals and really make my Marshall shine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think my best pedal purchase is going to be an SCI Pro-One synth that I bought. It's a mono non-MIDI unit, but it has an external audio input that can trigger the processing, and full ADSR shaping of a nice 4-pole lowpass filter. You can get some really nice sounds from it, with a much broader range of tones than any envelope-controlled floor pedal out there.

makes me very happy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

keto: seriously nice finish on that super fuzz!

I've only bought one pedal this year. Good buy. So my pedalboard now looks like this:


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I went on a waiting list and finally got a Tim pedal. It was well worth the wait!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Without a doubt,,my Zendrive. My Monkey and my TS is now in the drawer.

CT.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

So far it's been my Miniberator from Dr. Scientist. Excellent reverb with a lot of options.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not sure still the year is not done yet...but, for now, my Stomp Under Foot - Mean Green Machine is number one. My EQD - Ghost Echo is number two, but I have two pedals in the mail...I've sold almost everything so tastes will change in the next months.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm loving the Sweetsound Pi Face I got a couple months ago. 

Here's a youtube demo video. [video=youtube;jm-mv_Jtu4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm-mv_Jtu4E[/video]


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

to date it would be the Baber direct Drive I just picked up.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

lol Nothing fancy. My Dano TOD and Drive pedals (both V1). Hey I love good cheap pedals.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Without a doubt,,my Zendrive. My Monkey and my TS is now in the drawer.
> 
> CT.


I've been wanting one for a while based on hype, but honestly don't know much about them. Are they supposed to be TS clones or something completely different?



KoskineN said:


> So far it's been my Miniberator from Dr. Scientist. Excellent reverb with a lot of options.


I had a full-sized Reverberator for a long time and it was an absolutely awesome pedal! I had to cut it out eventually because I moved to a tiny board and it was just taking up too much space. I might have to look into one of these smaller verb pedals. The Dr. Sci verb is flat-out the best verb I've heard. Even though it's missing a Spring setting, it's still awesome.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

I was very surprised by the quality of reverbs in the second-hand Verbzilla I grabbed. And I love me a good reverb! Got a Timmy too, which is a great pedal, lots of variety.

dt


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Easily the Line 6 M9! It has so much going for it. Full of awesome tones, plus it's small and very easy to use. Winner!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I had a full-sized Reverberator for a long time and it was an absolutely awesome pedal! I had to cut it out eventually because I moved to a tiny board and it was just taking up too much space. I might have to look into one of these smaller verb pedals. The Dr. Sci verb is flat-out the best verb I've heard. Even though it's missing a Spring setting, it's still awesome.


I would like it to have a spring setting too. But I can get something close with all the options this pedals gives you. I still got my old and trusty EHX Holy Grail that is very good for this, so it's going nowhere!


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Hard to pick just one...I'd say the NOC3 Rock Candy I got last week. I am totally impressed!


----------



## morsecode (Nov 13, 2009)

My first new gear purchase this year is coming this week (I hope)....a Strymon Blue Sky reverb pedal. Heard lots of great things about it and the soundclips on their website have me really sold on this. I'll know hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Nothing fancy here, but I love my new MXR Micro Chorus.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I would have to say my Subdecay Prometheus. Great pedal.
The Attack Goat is also higher up there, and the Diamond Bass Compressor!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The only pedal I've bought so far this year is the Danelectro Transparent OD V1. I love it.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine was a new Planet Waves tuning pedal. Not terribly exciting, but it sure works well!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven't bought any pedals this year. *What up with that?*
I ordered a $69 Line 6 Flanger (thanks for the rec MHammer) to replace my dearly departed Foxrox TZF, but alas it is back ordered.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, since January, I've ended up acquiring through trades (and one really, really, really lucky Craigslist deal with a guy clearing out his basement) an Ibanez MS-10 Metal Charger, MXR Blue Box, Ibanez SF-10 Swell Flanger, Boss FZ-2 Hyper Fuzz, Boss MT-2 Metal Zone, Boss CS-2 Compressor. 

I'd say the best pedals in the lot would be the FZ-2 or CS-2, but the one I'm getting the most use out of at the moment is the Swell Flanger. It's got this great setting that's more like a detuning vibrato, but almost randomly occurring within the sweep of the flange. It can do normal flange sounds, too, but the wacky stuff is where it excels. Plus, it's bright yellow!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think I've bought a pedal yet this year. What I have been doing is finally getting around to using stuff I've bought before. Last week's jam, I ripped the OCD, Fulldrive, BB Preamp, and Rat off my board and stuck on a pedestrian SD-1 and a slightly modded OD-3 for solo boosts. All night I got compliments on how good my tone was. 

For the money you just can't beat those old SD-1s.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I haven't bought any pedals this year. *What up with that?*
> I ordered a $69 Line 6 Flanger (thanks for the rec MHammer) to replace my dearly departed Foxrox TZF, but alas it is back ordered.


I used to use a ToneCore flanger - great pedal. Worth the wait.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

in 2010, got to say the WAMPLER Fauc Tape Echo. got to say i paid to much for it trying to " Buy Canadien"...but we learn everyday i guess.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So far it's been the Suhr Riot. Really love it. Sounds quite a bit like my Keeley Rat which is a very good thing. Liked it so much I've just added the Shiba and I think I'll like it almost as much. Beautiful build quality and very reasonable prices plus great service from Andy at Diffusion Audio.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I haven't bought any pedals this year. *What up with that?*
> I ordered a $69 Line 6 Flanger (thanks for the rec MHammer) to replace my dearly departed Foxrox TZF, but alas it is back ordered.


 You're going to enjoy it. Make absolutely sure you try it out in stereo, with the two amps spaced at least 6 ft apart. And if you want to get real crazy, experiment with "re-flanging" by plugging into one input, taking the output and running it to the other channel, and using the output of THAT channel to send to the amp. Stick a delay between the first output and second input and prepare yourself to call in sick at work and take the day off.


----------



## juvzleyn (Oct 30, 2007)

Same here. I would be the Suhr Riot Pedal for me.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I spent the last half-year enjoying a strict no-pedals, guitar>cord>amp approach. I may stick with it, as I'm loving my tone and it's been really helping me as a player. So, until recently I hadn't bought any pedals in 2010, just a guitar and a couple cabs. 

However, I just bought an MJM London Fuzz and an early 90s Tube Screamer TS-9, they're on the way in the mail. Hoping they'll be fun!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

not my best but my only pedal purchase: brand new Line 6 M9...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Best pedals of the year to date: Danelectro Cool Cat Drive and Distortion. 

If I had to pick only one, I'd take the Drive. Best $25 on guitar gear ever.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Gibson 54' Historic.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Gibson 54' Historic.


Let me rephrase the question :wave:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

keto said:


> Let me rephrase the question :wave:


 My bad, thats what happens when I start browsing the forum at 8am without having any coffee....

Diamond Memory Lane 2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Gibson 54' Historic.


I must agree that it's a pretty damn nice effect though.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I must agree that it's a pretty damn nice effect though.


But it's a bitch to mount on a pedalboard....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> But it's a bitch to mount on a pedalboard....


velcro ???


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

Maxon AD9 Pro. I absolutely love this little pedal.


----------

